# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Aplikacionet më interesante për iPhone

## Sirius

Po e filloj me nje app qe eshte bere nga Logitech dhe ju mundeson te perdorni iPhone-in tuaj ne vend te Miut.

Logitech Touch Mouse Server



Prog per pc mund ta shkarkoni ketu.

Kurse app per iPone mund ta shkqrkoni ketu ose nga App Store.


Jeni te mirpritur te postoni app qe ja vlen te provohen klm.

----------


## autotune

Me ra ne sy  nje aplikacion per track si iTracker aq i mire sa edhe i keq per mundesin e perdorimit te tij




Regjistron vendodhjen e pasijes dhe ju mund ta shikoni permes nje llogarie qe do ta hapni ne koh reale.
Duket shum problem per tu vjedhur paisja sepse ajo regjistron kordinatat qdo 2 ore, dhe shum mundesi tjera per remote.
fut ket sistem edhe  ne makine nese ajo esht shum e shtrejt, duket nje menyre shum e sigurt nga vjedhja  etj.\

Po kuptohet qe edhe mund te keqperdoret duke regjistruar paisjen e dikujt ne  emer te juajin dhe aj person esht i percjellun ka do qe te shkoj...    :fantazma: 

Mund ta shkarkoni nga repositor zyrtar ne cydia dhe licensimi dot kushtoj 13$
sj99.com/itracker/index_en.html

ose ketu punon ende duke e licensuar aplikacionin free
k.xsellize.com/iuss/

----------

